# Sony FE 70-200 f2.8 GM - Crazzy price tag, what your thoughts?



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2016)

SAR posted the up coming FE 70-200GM might be in $3500 USD.

For those shooting with Sony a7 series, what do you think about the price tag?

I personally feel it's HIGH for 70-200f2.8 lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2016)

Yeah, it's expensive but it's a Sony so it'll have great DR.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 26, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> SAR posted the up coming FE 70-200GM might be in $3500 USD.
> 
> For those shooting with Sony a7 series, what do you think about the price tag?
> 
> I personally feel it's HIGH for 70-200f2.8 lens.



I was expecting closer to 4k given how they're trying to position it and the price of the existing sony 70-200 2.8 ($3000).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 26, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> SAR posted the up coming FE 70-200GM might be in $3500 USD.
> 
> For those shooting with Sony a7 series, what do you think about the price tag?
> 
> I personally feel it's HIGH for 70-200f2.8 lens.



If you're only going to sell a few of them, you might as well get a margin.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yeah, it's expensive but it's a Sony so it'll have great DR.



"DR" ....what is that? ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > SAR posted the up coming FE 70-200GM might be in $3500 USD.
> ...



$4k? really?

I was hoping around $2500 to $2700 so I can pair it up with my a7s.

At $3.5K, I will cont. shooting with my 1dx + 200f2


----------



## candc (May 26, 2016)

From what I have read the existing Sony 70-200 2.8 is not exceptional so its hard to justify its price. This one would have to be remarkably better than the canon version to get many to sell. 

Making a "universal" camera is good strategy for selling cameras but not so much so for selling your own lenses when there are very good, cheaper, easily adaptable options available.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > SAR posted the up coming FE 70-200GM might be in $3500 USD.
> ...



I have 24-70GM and 85GM. Both are great lenses and didn't have problem with price tags. 

As many CR members mentioned before, it's difficult to commit/invest large amount $$$ into Sony gear.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2016)

candc said:


> From what I have read the existing Sony 70-200 2.8 is not exceptional so its hard to justify its price. This one would have to be remarkably better than the canon version to get many to sell.
> 
> Making a "universal" camera is good strategy for selling cameras but not so much so for selling your own lenses when there are very good, cheaper, easily adaptable options available.



Might be slightly better in bokeh and in cropping, as I do see it in my 24-70GM. Still, it shouldn't be $1k higher than the legend Canon 70-200f2.8 IS II.


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> what do you think about the price tag?



Crazzy price! ;D


----------



## ahsanford (May 26, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have read the existing Sony 70-200 2.8 is not exceptional so its hard to justify its price. This one would have to be remarkably better than the canon version to get many to sell.
> ...



Manufacturing volumes and age of the design likely have to do something with the price differential.

Canon must sell orders of magnitude more 70-200 2.8 lenses -- it's a staple pro tool. Sony is just dipping its toes into the general professional market, so volumes will be low and prices will be high for some time. This is a nasty financial barrier to competition that Canon and Nikon enjoy on the big ticket lenses.

And remember that 70-200 f/2.8L IS II debuted in 2010 at $2499 or so. It's never been accused of being a bargain. 

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 26, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...




Well my prediction was 3800. I too was hoping for less. Like you ill probably sit it out and shoot longer FLs on my canons.


----------



## Luds34 (May 26, 2016)

How well do the Canon 70-200's work on the Sony via metabones? I think most would agree the IQ of Canon's 70-200 lenses (especially the 70-200 f/2.8L IS mk II) is pretty top notch. It seems you could get Canon's flagship 70-200 and adapter for around $2k. Seems that might be a better value.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 26, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> How well do the Canon 70-200's work on the Sony via metabones? I think most would agree the IQ of Canon's 70-200 lenses (especially the 70-200 f/2.8L IS mk II) is pretty top notch. It seems you could get Canon's flagship 70-200 and adapter for around $2k. Seems that might be a better value.



Approximately as well as sigma EF lenses work in canon bodies - AF works, but it isn't full native functionality.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Besides weight and larger side - my 1dx + 200f2 still one of the BEST combo I ever shoot with. Only those who own this combo would understand why


----------



## Jopa (May 27, 2016)

99.9% of "rumors" you see on SAR worth zero. It's nothing but cheap clickbait and random junk. The guy who runs it is a fat troll and a total douche. So I wouldn't believe everything you see there. Considering the current 70-200 f/2.8 G II costs $3k, it would be logical to say the E mount version won't cost less.


----------

